# Do Most Table Saws Come With Crosscut Sleds?



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

Just Google'd it and your saw came up on Home Depot web page
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-hardware-power-tools-saws-table-saws/ryobi-10-in-table-saw-with-stand-172775.html

As you call it "a crosscut sled" is pictured to the left of the blade, so I guess the answer is YES in your case

Mike


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A table saw really shouldn't be your "go too" saw for crosscuts.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you are confusing a "Miter Gauge" (a barely acceptable accessory) with a Crosscut Sled.... which is usualy about six times larger, and often runs in both grooves in the table.

And, no, table saws almost never come with crosscut sleds.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

limitdiy said:


> I just bought the rts10 ryobi table saw. I really knew nothing about woodworking or saws; I just needed a saw to build some shelves and other stuff. I quickly learned that you need a crosscut sled to make simple cuts like cross cuts easily and accurately. My question is, do most table saws come with premade crosscut sleds made by the manufacturer? If not, why don't they?


If you Google 'table saw sled' you will find various options.

eg. http://www.bobsplans.com/FreeJigPlans/TableSawJig/TableSawJig.htm


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Most, if not all, table saws come with a sliding mitre guage with which you can make some crosscuts. However, if you intend to do many large accurate crosscuts on your table saw you will have to build a sled. In the past I used my radial arm saw for most of my cross cutting work in the shop, and my handheld circular saw in the field. Sliding mitre saws are popular too.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Biesemeyer used to make a sled, they are now owned by Delta and may not have it available any longer. And I think Delta made one years ago as well. I don't know of any saw that came with a sled, just the miter gauge, as mentioned already. 

Some times they are referred to as boats.

We always make them. You can get kits and instructions from Bridge City, as well as other wood worker supply companies. And there are probably lots of plans available on the web.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Some actually have a sliding table.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

those sliding tables are an accessory and very seldom come with the table saw. I would not recommend a sliding table for a ryobi saw. Not trying to put down that saw but .... it most definitely does not have the accuracy needed for a sliding table.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey I didn't say it was good! Lol


----------



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

As an alternative to a "sliding table saw" like the "big boys" do, an accessory can be built pretty quickly. An example is below
http://woodgears.ca/delta_saw/sled.html 

Having owned a cabinet shop for more years than I can mention, this is an easy way to cross cut trim, frames and narrow panels. This was a way of carrying out crosscutting in the field as our shop was equipped with CNC routers and "sliding table saws".

A WORD OF WARNING
Safety is the key here. Most injuries on table saws are caused by kickback.
All it takes is a split second and the item being cut can bind or jamb on the blade, particularly with long pieces. I have seen some scary moments when a board jams and throws the piece across the shop leaving the operator dazed.............and in one case hand-less. 
Never but EVER use a fence in conjunction with a sled that extends past the blade. This is a disaster waiting to happen. If at all possible, use a key-way that is trapped in the slot on the saw. This will prevent the sled from jumping and possibly binding.

I have been very fortunate over the 46 years that I have been in this industry and learned by others misfortune.

Mike


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You can go on the woodworking forum, listed at the bottom of this forum, and most likely find instructions on making a crosscut sled. No, most saws do not come with one. I had to build one for the $1100 cabinet grade saw in my shop, which did come with a Beisenmeyer fence. They are not accurate on a contractor grade saw, because the saw is not accurate. You can buy teflon slides for the groove in your table saw on line and they will help make a sled.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

The August 2012 issue of Fine Woodworking has an article titled, "Dead-square crosscut sled". 








It's probably the easiest method I've seen for making one. They can really be a pain to build because everything has to be perfect. FWW has had many articles on how to build a crosscut sled. Most articles I've read from the pros leave me with the impression it is their opinion that a crosscut sled is the only way to go for accurate crosscuts, and it's safer than a miter gauge.

I have a slider on my Delta Contractor's table saw that is mounted in place of one of the table extensions on the left side of the saw. I use it for longer cuts like in plywood but most solid wood crosscuts I do on my sliding miter saw.

I find a table saw indispensable for ripping and cutting sheet goods but the miter saw is my go to for most crosscuts.


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I think you are confusing a "Miter Gauge" (a barely acceptable accessory) with a Crosscut Sled.... which is usualy about six times larger, and often runs in both grooves in the table.
> 
> And, no, table saws almost never come with crosscut sleds.


my saw comes with a miter gauge, but its tiny and loose. its definitely not going to be that accurate. 

the sleds I've seen people build on youtube look awesome. I just have to find and then cut some pieces of wood that will be small enough for my tiny miter rails on the table saw.


----------

